# Goodbye chrome trim.....



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

I always disliked the chrome trimming around the car, so this is what I had to do.
I am very happy with the result :heart:


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks clean :thumbup:. Can you please take some pics from a distance so we can see the entire car?


----------



## TheProduct (Dec 4, 2011)

very clean, did you remove the stock chrome and paint it or did you buy new white trim?


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks good. Painted?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Men usually identify themselves with their vehicles. I am no different than you.

If this is what you like, then I say, good for you. Humans want to be individualistic and that is what makes life interesting.

I prefer chrome but I am also enjoying pictues of your input. Who knows, this may be the next wave of new styles.

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

looks good with the overall look of the car. I like my chrome a lot on my CC right now so i'm impartial to this. Keep it up. I'm waiting to start seeing some carbon goodies on the car.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

You kind of explained what you did here in a PM, can you elaborate on the process?


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Sammzway said:


> Looks clean :thumbup:. Can you please take some pics from a distance so we can see the entire car?


Never happens. Just vague pictures of part of it. 

Painted trim looks good I've often thought about that myself.


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Ya lets see a shot of entire car. I did a flat black vinal on mine down one side and it looked real good from a distance. I also did white and it looked good also. But without removing them the end result up close had flaws in the wrap edges and for me if its not 100% i dont like it.
My winter plan is having roof painted black and I might have them spray the chrome black also.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Painted or vinyl?


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

They had to remove the chrome strips, replace with new ones. I had the car repainted to make sure the trims would blend with the car.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

You repainted the whole car just to make sure the trim matched?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

CC U L8TR said:


> They had to remove the chrome strips, replace with new ones. I had the car repainted to make sure the trims would blend with the car.


Ummm, I think it was you who once told me that "its just a car." This is the type of OCD stuffs that takes over my reasoning. Touché


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Ummm, I think it was you who once told me that "its just a car." This is the type of OCD stuffs that takes over my reasoning. Touché


Lol, this is very true. *sigh* 

Once I find a set of euro xenon headlights (at a decent price). My project will be complete....hopefully....probably not, its never ends


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Wait.... What? I don't think I'm picking up what you're putting down. So you bought new ones from the dealer and then had your car painted?


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

Beastmobile said:


> You repainted the whole car just to make sure the trim matched?


Unfortunately, you have to blend it or the color will not match. Didn't have the whole car repainted, just where it was needed.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

CC U L8TR said:


> Lol, this is very true. *sigh*
> 
> probably not, its never ends


When it ends, the fun is done. Its not a race its a marathon :thumbup:

Your car is awesome. I wish I could see it in person, but I doubt I ever will.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

^ thank you for your kind words.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Window trim next? You need to black it out to because it looks out of place now with the rest of your car body color or blacked out.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

FastB7S4 said:


> Window trim next? You need to black it out to because it looks out of place now with the rest of your car body color or blacked out.


I agree, that was the next plan. Not sure if i should get them painted or wrapped?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

I vote to paint them. You already painted the body molding. You should keep it consistent. I had the chrome trim on my old S4 painted black or body color and it looked awesome.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

CC U L8TR said:


> They had to remove the chrome strips, replace with new ones. I had the car repainted to make sure the trims would blend with the car.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Car looks amazing. Here's what nags me about the whole black roof thing when it comes to a CC. It looks nice from the front windshield to the rear but the rear windshield does not quite match up. If the rear windshield lined up properly to the roof it'd look much better IMO. Anyway, keep up the good job. :beer:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks good, I honestly could go either way. With my CC being black, I like the accents. Flat black plastic trims are a different story, I'd paint those regardless.


----------



## TheProduct (Dec 4, 2011)

It looks really good, makes me wish I got candy white over black!


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Looks good, I honestly could go either way. With my CC being black, I like the accents. Flat black plastic trims are a different story....


I agree :thumbup:: for a black CC, the chrome trims do 'complete' the look. I couldn't imagine mine without the trims.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive feedback. :beer:

I was originally going to paint the car flat white, but thought it would be harder to sell her like that in the future. Most likely I will just vinyl the trims. 

To me it makes sense to buy a car with custom flat white paint job with painted roof and window trim, but the average age group for this car is 40 n up


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

So what you're saying is some of us are old farts?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

CC U L8TR said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback. :beer:
> 
> I was originally going to paint the car flat white, but thought it would be harder to sell her like that in the future. Most likely I will just vinyl the trims.
> 
> To me it makes sense to buy a car with custom flat white paint job with painted roof and window trim, but the average age group for this car is 40 n up


Definitely will be harder to sell/trade if you go with the flat white on this car. The average CC buyer is probably looking for more luxury than sport, so you're right about the market for this car. The general tastes and opinions on modding/styling is fairly conservative here unlike the rest of Vortex. I'm in the middle so I can see both sides.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

:thumbup: Looks real clean, you can vinyl wrap the door trim if you want, the good thing is that its reversible, but not sure you really care considering the lengths you have already gone to...


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Sammzway said:


> If the rear windshield lined up properly to the roof it'd look much better IMO. Anyway, keep up the good job. :beer:


Yes, that roof line is definitely a deal breaker. I have often thought that black paint behind my sun roof would look good except for the broken line at the rear window. That is the only thing that has stopped me from doing it. 

IMHO, it does not look good as it spoils the graceful lines of the CC if painted.

http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/vv263/DavidPaul/Eos and CC Roof Lines/IM000015-Copy.jpg


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

Love the painted trim. All the chrome is what's putting me of Passat's. (the new non-cc's are plain ugly). Just missing some black vinyl on the window trim now.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

R0bL0gic said:


> So what you're saying is some of us are old farts?


Apparently, that is what is insinuated. 

I don't want my CC to look like a "Kid's" car when I trade it in. The value will be much less because the dealership and any future buyer will assume that it has been "beat to death", whether this is true or not.

For those of you who are doing these extensive mods, be prepared to either lose a lot of money at "trade in time" or be prepared to spend a lot of bucks bring your CC back to original condition.

Yes, I am only 70 years old with not as much intelligence and experience as most of you have but time will tell.

Be sure to remember me in your will.


----------



## evannole (Jul 8, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> Apparently, that is what is insinuated.
> 
> I don't want my CC to look like a "Kid's" car when I trade it in. The value will be much less because the dealership and any future buyer will assume that it has been "beat to death", whether this is true or not.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> Apparently, that is what is insinuated.
> 
> I don't want my CC to look like a "Kid's" car when I trade it in. The value will be much less because the dealership and any future buyer will assume that it has been "beat to death", whether this is true or not.
> 
> ...


My mom thinks this way too, but she's in her 50's


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

CC U L8TR said:


> I agree, that was the next plan. Not sure if i should get them painted or wrapped?


:thumbdown:

Keep the chrome window trim!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

CC U L8TR said:


> My mom thinks this way too, but she's in her 50's


i saw your car on monday :laugh:


----------

